# Free Wild Edibles Field Guide!



## 123homefree

Printable and pocket-sized! 
Just 
1.click www.anything.org/123homefree.PDF
2.print out on oneside, turn over in printer and print on backside.
3.cut and bind!

These guides are the same size as a credit card and are meant to be traded as an alternative currency...InfoCurrency!


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

* * *Click; www.anything.org/123homefree.PDF for a free, printable survival guide that's the size of a credit card. The survival guide is a simplified field guide to wild edible plants. It is foolproof because the plants contained grow everywhere, all parts of them are edible raw and they have no poisonous lookalikes! You can print the guide out on ONE piece of paper at the library and turn around and trade to businesses because it looks like a subverted credit card on the front and has universally valuable backing behind it..info...InfoCurrency! The medicinal guide will be out by next month along with a slew of other infocurrencies!


----------



## Cardboard

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

links broken, seems suspisciously spammy...


----------



## ayron

umm thanks for the thought, but the link didint work bud


----------



## 123homefree

That's "funny", your right about the link here on stp not working, it worked right after I had posted it, I clicked and checked! The link still works everywhere else, it's just the link that is on the stp screen that doesn't work Now for some strange reason?
Try clicking on THIS link, if it also mysteriously doesn't work on here then ANYONE can get the PDF by TYPING into the address bar (not cut and paste)
www.anything/123homefree.PDF

THX


----------



## 123homefree

Yeah weird, I've never had a problem with these links not working except on here? But you CAN TYPE the link into the address bar to get this field/survival guide!


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

lol, have some faith..this link has never had a problem anywhere else?..BUT you CAN TYPE the www.anything.org/123homefree.PDF into the www address bar at the top and get the survival guide this way! let us know when you get it..


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

I'm a retarded low-tech, the last part of the link was being "spell check" capitalized by this stupid/smart phone I'm on. So this link www.anything.org/123homefree.pdf (with it's non capitalized "pdf") DOES work! Sorry for the delay..


----------



## 123homefree

www.anything.org/123homefree.pdf THIS LINK WORKS! (the "pdf" part at the end wasn't suppossed to be capital)


----------



## 614 crust

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

this is the same as the edible plant thing you posted So I'm combing the two threads.


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*



614 crust said:


> this is the same as the edible plant thing you posted So I'm combing the two threads.


 
That one little survival guide is actually two things; the first is food empowerment (field guide) and the second is financial empowerment (InfoCurrency) I posted the first as the diy field guide. The second and separate post was for those people in the "how do you financially supporting travel?" thread because they otherwise wouldn't know it was a way to support themselves on the road. Maybe you guys could try to communicate with us Before you make changes to peoples content.
I just signed on yesterday to help this site, and besides this stuff above, you guys have already taken down my 5 individually/specifically labeled DIY videos from the DIY section and lumped them all into the DIY section under the title "my diy series"? I didn't pick that title for my posts? This doesn't help people find these specific diy topics now when they read your new vague title in the DIY section. Hope people here will try to be less controlling than the rest of society in the future?


----------



## wildboy860

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*



Cardboard said:


> links broken, seems suspisciously spammy...


 
yes i do smell spam. and there are already tons of info of the exact same manner on this site.


----------



## 614 crust

from what I saw both posts linked to the same thing. not sure if thats what you intended or not.
so we could actually give you a warning for spamming if we wanted to
I'm trying to be nice and reasonable


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

PLUS the links for those 5 diy videos were deleted when you decided to lump them all together? Why take down the video directions of a DIY post!? So what can we do to get these diy links back up on stp so people can actually use them; you can put everything back the way it was, or you could erase the whole "my diy series" and I can reposted them where ever you want me to..thx


----------



## Cardboard

Its kind of a difficut subject here, eh?
It is, without a doubt, spammy as hell.
But its also some really cool spam. I really like this guy's shit, but he shouldnt be just making adspace on every thread.


----------



## 614 crust

no they weren't deleted
I made it so the vids actually show in the post now. not just links to them


----------



## 614 crust

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*

they are right here. Take a look.
http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/how-2/13169-my-series-how-videos.html


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*



wildboy860 said:


> yes i do smell spam. and there are already tons of info of the exact same manner on this site.


 
Lol you're comments make you sound like you're a "hater"! where on this site is there ALREADY info on; DIY wild edible field guides, DIY alternative currency, DIY copper pocket water filtes, DIY hide a handcuff key..?


----------



## 123homefree

*InfoCurrency (an alternative currency)*



614 crust said:


> they are right here. Take a look.
> http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/how-2/13169-my-series-how-videos.html


 
Without warning, again, You guys just move my "railroad skateboard" video OUT of the "alternative forms of trasportation" thread...why would you want to rob everyone looking through "alternative transportation" of that awesome new form of alternative transportation?


----------



## 123homefree

Cardboard said:


> Its kind of a difficut subject here, eh?
> It is, without a doubt, spammy as hell.
> But its also some really cool spam. I really like this guy's shit, but he shouldnt be just making adspace on every thread.


 
I thought spam was trying to sell something, I'm tryin to give lol? Tryin..


----------



## junkyard

I got it to work, just type the link in manually doesnt work otherwise. type exactly-- http://www.anything.org/123homefree.pdf 

looks pretty cool but no info on where to look for them? granted you could just google it. i was thinking more in terms of traveling and randomly looking for plants that you may never find.

thanks though


----------



## Cardboard

advertising is not always in an attempt to sell. Spamming is a type of advertising, and in this case, more specifically, off-site advertising.
Posting links on every relevant thread to off site material, is pretty much definitive spamming.
As I said, I really like (some of) the things you are advertising, and they seem to be harmless, and with good intent.
I do however, agree with the decision to limit all of these links to a single thread.
My opinion.
Thanks for the free advice though-
I never would have thought that a space bag could be used for water.


----------



## 614 crust

Cardboard said:


> I never would have thought that a space bag could be used for water.


 
hahaha


----------



## Cade

All I wanted to ever do in life was to look at some at a zine for edibles!! Now what am I going to do? No!!!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiam

thanks for the link! very nice start........and like junkyard said, where to look for them/preferred habitats.....but also maybe pictures for different stages in different seasons - sometimes roots are better for harvesting in certain seasons than say leaves or buds and also plants will look different thruout the year as they grow. Also, explain how best to cook different parts of the plant... i.e. some parts are best roasted/cooked, while others may be eaten raw in moderation. and still, whilst nutritional value is noteworthy, medicinal constituents are perhaps of upmost importance, IMO. should society collapse, it will be more useful to know which plants can clot a wound quickest, or which teas to make to help cure a bad fever, etc, than how many calories or grams of protein you are consumin...lol.... i could go on.. are you makin color photo copies, or just b&w ink to pass out?


----------



## 123homefree

this is really more of a survival guide, and these plants are the most abundant that grow coast to coast in their respective habitats that i have tried to capture as best as possible (eg; the sidewalk behind the day lily, the water behind plants, etc.) I included my hand in each photo so i wouldn't need to write the size range. 
when in a survival situation, you can't always read or think as clearly...so this is simplified to the max for that occasion. i tend to think that if i eat better nutritionally then i wont need medicinals as much. the protein/carb info is Very important because that's the amount of energy it has...? i also included the potassium contents because they are neseccary, as well as the levels of vitamin c and a. 
there is a medicinal one, it will be done next week or so?..


----------



## Pheonix

instead of flooding the threads with links to off-site pages. why don't you become part of the community here and write your info out in these threads.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Just had a look at this guide.
It's pretty good with clear pictures.
If your gonna print it off , try to do so 
in color for better i.d.
Most of the plants are basic/general,
so this is really good for a total beginner.:worship:

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## 123homefree

pheonix said:


> instead of flooding the threads with links to off-site pages. why don't you become part of the community here and write your info out in these threads.


 
I wish I could load pictures and video withthis directly onto the site, but it isn't capable so I share the links, whatevs..I don't know "Internet forums" but I'm learnin..


----------



## foak

lambs quaters is awsome! it grows everywhere. you can eat it raw, its also called wild spinach. it grows in cracks in pavement, abandoned lots(concrete, gasoline, and other chemicals under concrete in the soil is not my favourite to eat), and everywere in the forest, look for feilds with not a lot of over growth. it is kind of bitter, boil once gets ride of bitterness, if needed boil more times (throw out water or keep for something else, change water) gets ride of bitterness.


----------

